# Austrudelnde Maschine



## Naiba (30 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane die Sicherheitssteuerung für einen Elektromotoren-Prüfstand (300kW).

Der  Prüfstand besteht im Wesentlichen aus einem Prüflingsmotor und einem  Lastmotor, dessen Wellen über einen Messflansch miteinander verbunden  sind.
Um ein Eingreifen zu verhindern oder eine brechende Welle  abzufangen, ist über den Wellen und dem Messflansch ein massiver Schutz,  dessen Oberteil über 4 Inbusschrauben geöffnet werden kann. Die Montage  des Oberteils wird mittels Sicherheitsschalter überwacht.


Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: 
Die  Motoren können nicht gebremst werden. Bei NOT-AUS oder Betreten des  Sicherheitsbereiches werden nur die Spannungen der Antriebe sicher  abgeschaltet. Der komplette Antriebsstrang trudelt für wenige Minuten  aus. Zeitlich könnte jemand den Schutz demontieren (was für das Wechseln  des Prüflings unbedingt erforderlich ist), während sich die Wellen und  der Flansch noch drehen.


Meine Frage:
Ist es ausreichend, wenn  die für den Prüfstand unterwiesene Person sich vergewissen muss, dass  die Antriebe stehen, bevor sie den Schutz öffnet? Zudem muss auch der  Prüflingsmotor montiert sein, da ansonsten in den Messflansch  reingefasst werden kann.
Kann diese Gefahr durch so eine Anweisung  und einem Hinweis in der Dokumentation, evtl. zusätzlichem  Hinweisschild, ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## ioStart (30 April 2019)

3 Maßnahmen zum vermeiden von Unfällen
-Technisch
-Organisatorisch
-Personell

zu bevorzugen ist die Technische. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einiges an Sicherheit bringt, wenn du einen verriegelbaren Sicherheitsschalter einsetzt


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 April 2019)

Du könntest zusätzlich die Wicklung des Antriebsmotors und/oder des Belastungsmotors mit Gleichstrom bestromen - es gibt dafür Steuergeräte. Dadurch wird das Austrudeln auf alle Fälle merklich verkürzt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (30 April 2019)

Zuhalten und Stillstandsüberwachung


----------



## der_schmuu (30 April 2019)

Hallo Naiba.

Ich hatte in meiner Praktischen Technikerarbeit ein ähnliches Problem.
Allerdings standen bei uns der Prüflingsmotor und der Lastmotor in separaten räumen und die Verbindungswelle wurde durch ein Loch in der Wand geführt. Da bei uns auch die Lautstärke der Prüflinge gemessen wurde konnte das nicht anderst realisiert werden. Zudem kamen Temperaturmesssungen der Lager und Gehäuse. Es musste also alles Frei begehbar sein um während eines Prüfvorganges verschiedene Messungen durchführen zu können.
Wir hatten damals eine Besprechnung mit dem Zuständigen Sicherheitsbeauftragten der Firma. Wenn du solch einen Ansprechpartner bei dir hast würde ich das in Zusammenarbeit mit diesem klären.
Bei uns war es damals so geregelt, dass das Prüffeld an sich eine gesonderte Zone darstellte und nur von Eingewiesenem und autorisiertem Fachpersonal betreten werden durfte. Angehörige einer anderen Abteilung durften den Prüfraum nur nach Sicherheitsunterweisung betreten und sich auch nur in einem gekennzeichnetem Bereich aufhalten. Wenn eine Motorprüfung in Gang war wurde zudem eine Warnlampe oberhalb der Eingangstür eingeschaltet.
Allerdings hatte der Lastmotor eine Bremse die beim Nothalt ein Austrudeln verkürzt hat.

Vllt hilft dir aber acuh sowas hier weiter: https://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_...tze_Vorschriften/BG-Informationen/BGI_891.pdf
Leider schon etwas älter...

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## Naiba (30 April 2019)

Den Schutz zuhalten wäre einfach zu lösen. Stillstandsüberwachung würde schon wieder Konstruktionsaufwand und Kosten bedeuten. Ist vermutlich aber sinnvoll. Wäre eine zeitliche Entriegelung auch denkbar?

Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn der Prüflingsmotor nicht montiert ist? Kann ich erwarten, dass der Anlagenbediener diesen montieren muss, um den Prüfstand sicher zu betreiben?


----------



## der_schmuu (30 April 2019)

[h=1]Das sollte eigentlich die zuständige Norm sein.

DIN EN 50191 VDE 0104:2011-10
[/h]               [h=2]*Errichten und Betreiben elektrischer Prüfanlagen;*[/h]


----------



## winnman (30 April 2019)

Kannst du die Montage des Prüflings nicht irgendwie sicher überwachen (zB.: 2 unabhängige Positionsschalter im Montagebereich)?


----------



## Blockmove (30 April 2019)

Ob jetzt irgendwelche "Ausnahmen" für Laborbetrieb, Fachpersonal, Sonstwas gelten, kannst du anhand der Normen und Risikobeurteilung klären.
Rein technisch ist das eine schöne Anwendung für Sicherheitszuhaltung und sichere Stillstandsüberwachung.
Und bitte nicht Sicherheitszuhaltung mit Prozesszuhaltung verwechseln.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Naiba (2 Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich werde an eine Stillstandsüberwachung nicht vorbei kommen. Ich habe mir die mechanische Konstruktion nochmals angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der Bediener mit montierter Sicherheitsabdeckung garnicht erkennen kann, ob sich die Welle noch dreht.

Für einen bestimmungsgemäßen Betrieb muss der Prüflingsmotor montiert sein. Davon kann ich meines Erachtens ausgehen. Zudem muss für die Demontage die überwachte Sicherheitsabdeckung abgenommen werden. Ich denke, diesen Punkt kann ich vernachlässigen.


----------



## zako (4 Mai 2019)

... wenn es Synchronmotoren sind und diese kurzschlussfest sind, kann man die Motoren auch kurzschließen.
Wenn man die Bremswirkung bei hohen Drehzahlen erhöhen will, braucht man noch drei Widerstände (passend zu den Motordaten) und ein externes Kurzschlussschütz.
Schau mal ob Dein Umrichter auch über eine interne Funktion zur Kurzschlussbremsung verfügt.
Dann bremst der Motor zumindest schon mal schneller.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2019)

zako schrieb:


> ... wenn es Synchronmotoren sind und diese kurzschlussfest sind, kann man die Motoren auch kurzschließen.
> Wenn man die Bremswirkung bei hohen Drehzahlen erhöhen will, braucht man noch drei Widerstände (passend zu den Motordaten) und ein externes Kurzschlussschütz.
> Schau mal ob Dein Umrichter auch über eine interne Funktion zur Kurzschlussbremsung verfügt.
> Dann bremst der Motor zumindest schon mal schneller.



Bei 300kW Kurzschlussbremsen unbedingt vorher die Mechanik anschauen.
"Dann bremst der Motor zumindest schon mal schneller" ist eine leichte Untertreibung


----------



## zako (4 Mai 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei 300kW Kurzschlussbremsen unbedingt vorher die Mechanik anschauen.
> "Dann bremst der Motor zumindest schon mal schneller" ist eine leichte Untertreibung



Das kommt jetzt ganz auf den Motor an (Kurzschlussstrom ist proportional zur EMK/Induktivität und bei höheren Drehzahlen nahezu konstant. Erst bei kleineren Drehzahlen wird der Einfluss des Ständerwiderstands bemerkbar). Das Drehmoment hingegen ist nicht konstant. Hat ohne Zusatzwiderstand sein Maximum im unteren Drehzahlbereich - typischerweise ca. 20% von der Bemessungsdrehzahl. Durch gezielte Auswahl von Widerständen kann man das Maximalmoment zu hohen Drehzahlen hin verschieben - dort wo man die Bremswirkung eigentlich am meisten braucht um möglichst schnell zu stehen.

Motoren aus dem Prüfstandsbereich (z.B. von Krebs und Aulich) haben eine sehr niedrige Induktivität - die sind extrem auf Dynamik gezüchtet (Drehmomentaufbau (kleine Induktivität) und äußerst niedriges Eigenträgheitsmoment). Die würden schon ein hohes Kurzschlussmoment generieren. Andererseits - es ist ein Prüfstand 
Aber es gibt durchaus Motoren deren Kurzschlussstrom nicht viel höher als deren Nennstrom ist (und somit das Bremsmoment).


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2019)

Danke zako für die Erklärung!



zako schrieb:


> Andererseits - es ist ein Prüfstand


Stimmt auch wieder 

Als ich das erstemal eine Sicherheitsabschaltung über Kurzschlußbremsen an einem Servomotor umgesetzt hab, zog ich mir die Wut unserer Mechaniker zu.
Die Kupplung hat nicht gehalten.
Das Bremsen wirkt halt direkt ohne irgendwelche Rampen durch den Umrichter.
Ich hab jedenfalls meine Lektion gelernt und frag beim Motorenhersteller nach der Auslegung der Widerstände. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (6 Mai 2019)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Bei uns war es damals so geregelt, dass das Prüffeld an sich eine gesonderte Zone darstellte und nur von Eingewiesenem und autorisiertem Fachpersonal betreten werden durfte. Angehörige einer anderen Abteilung durften den Prüfraum nur nach Sicherheitsunterweisung betreten und sich auch nur in einem gekennzeichnetem Bereich aufhalten. Wenn eine Motorprüfung in Gang war wurde zudem eine Warnlampe oberhalb der Eingangstür eingeschaltet.


wenn das die einzigen Maßnahmen sind, dann würde ich (ich habe den Prüfstand ja nicht gesehen), sagen das reicht nicht. Aus Betreibersicht (woher der Sicherheitsbeauftragte wahrscheinlich kommt), wählt man solche Maßnahmen, aber wenn ihr Hersteller eines Prüfstandes seid und somit eine Maschine baut, dann reicht das *nicht*!


----------



## der_schmuu (6 Mai 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn das die einzigen Maßnahmen sind, dann würde ich (ich habe den Prüfstand ja nicht gesehen), sagen das reicht nicht. Aus Betreibersicht (woher der Sicherheitsbeauftragte wahrscheinlich kommt), wählt man solche Maßnahmen, aber wenn ihr Hersteller eines Prüfstandes seid und somit eine Maschine baut, dann reicht das *nicht*!



Wie bereits geschrieben, unsere Technikerarbeit war keine Erstellung einer Maschine von Firma A an Firma B. In diesem Fall war der Betreiber auch gleichzeitig der Hersteller, da wir das ganze innerhalb einer Abteilung abgewickelt haben. Zumindest haben wir das ganze damals so von der Abteilung und vom Sicherheitsbeauftragten bescheinigt bekommen.

mfg Schmuu


----------



## stevenn (6 Mai 2019)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, unsere Technikerarbeit war keine Erstellung einer Maschine von Firma A an Firma B. In diesem Fall war der Betreiber auch gleichzeitig der Hersteller, da wir das ganze innerhalb einer Abteilung abgewickelt haben. Zumindest haben wir das ganze damals so von der Abteilung und vom Sicherheitsbeauftragten bescheinigt bekommen.
> 
> mfg Schmuu


Zitat aus der Maschinenrichtlinie:
_h) *„Inverkehrbringen“* die entgeltliche oder *unentgeltliche erstmalige
Bereitstellung einer Maschine* oder einer unvollständigen
Maschine *in der Gemeinschaft *im Hinblick auf ihren
Vertrieb *oder ihre Benutzung;*
i) *„Hersteller“* jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die eine
von dieser Richtlinie erfasste Maschine oder eine unvollständige
*Maschine konstruiert und/oder baut *und für die Übereinstimmung
der Maschine oder unvollständigen Maschine
mit dieser Richtlinie im Hinblick auf ihr *Inverkehrbringen*
unter ihrem eigenen Namen oder Warenzeichen *oder für
den Eigengebrauch* verantwortlich ist. Wenn kein Hersteller
im Sinne der vorstehenden Begriffsbestimmung existiert,
wird jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die eine von
dieser Richtlinie erfasste Maschine oder unvollständige
Maschine in Verkehr bringt oder in Betrieb nimmt, als Hersteller
betrachtet;_

Fazit: auch wenn der Betreiber gleichzeitig der Hersteller ist, muss die Maschinenrichtlinie eingehalten werden. Ist auch logisch, warum sollte man den eigenen Mitarbeitern gefährlichere Maschinen hinstellen dürfen als anderen. Und zu der "Gemeinschaft" gehört ihr auch


----------



## der_schmuu (6 Mai 2019)

Wenn du der Meinung bist das die von der Abteilung, dem Sichheritsbeauftragten und vom TÜV besprochenen Sicherheitsvorrichtungen 

- ohne Kenntnis der örtlichen Gegebenheiten
- ohne Kenntnis des Prüfstandes
- ohne Kenntnis der benötigten Prüfmöglichkeiten
- ohne Besprechungsprotokolle, etc

nicht ausreicht, dann ist das Ok.
Ob das ganze Konstrukt und das "Sicherheitssystem" zulässig war kann und will ich heute gar nicht mehr beurteilen. Wir haben damals eine Bescheinigung ausgestellt bekommen das nach "DIN EN 50191 VDE 104" alles passt. 

mfg Schmuu


----------



## stevenn (6 Mai 2019)

ich sage ja nur, wenn ihr nach Maschinenrichtlinie eine Maschine gebaut habt, dann reicht das nicht (hier reicht kein "du darfst da nicht rein", sondern für so etwas gibt es Zuhaltungen etc) . 
Wenn ihr eine Maschine hergestellt habt, dann kannst du die DIN EN 50191 in die Tonne treten. Aus dem  Einführungsbeitrag dieser Norm, _"Diese Norm gilt für das Errichten und Betreiben stationärer und nichtstationärer elektrischer Prüfanlagen. *Als elektrische Prüfanlage wird in dieser Norm die Gesamtheit aller zu Prüfzwecken zusammenwirkenden Prüfgeräte, Prüfmittel und Einrichtungen,* *mit denen elektrische Prüfungen an Prüfobjekten durchgeführt werden" *_Das heißt für das drum herum habt ihr eine Bestätigung, aber für den Prüfstand (Motor, drehende Teile usw.) nicht.
Ich kenne dieses Vorgehen, nur leider hat dann oft der Sicherheitsbeauftragte (im Bezug auf "Maschine herstellen") weniger Ahnung und TÜV-Zertifikate sind nun auch nicht die Lösung auf alles. hatte diesbezüglich auch schon den ein oder anderen TÜVler der ahnungslos war und meinte er weiß alles. 

Also noch einmal mein Tipp: wenn ihr eine Maschine gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie gebaut habt, dann reichen eure SChutzmaßnahmen nicht. Das traue ich mich sogar zu sagen, ohne die Anlage gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Naiba (6 Mai 2019)

In meinem Fall ist die Anlage ja sicher, wenn der Betreiber seinen Prüfling nach Vorgabe bestimmungsgemäß montiert und betreibt. Wenn er allerdings keinen Prüfling, aber den Schutz montiert, kann er die Motoren einschalten. Der Schutzbereich hat überwachte Türen, halt nur nicht verriegelt. Würde jetzt jemand den Raum betreten, schalten die Motoren ab und trudeln aus. Dabei könnte nun eine Person über den offenen Teil (des nicht montierten Prüflings) in die Anlage fassen.


----------



## der_schmuu (7 Mai 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich sage ja nur, wenn ihr nach Maschinenrichtlinie eine Maschine gebaut habt, dann reicht das nicht (hier reicht kein "du darfst da nicht rein", sondern für so etwas gibt es Zuhaltungen etc) .
> Wenn ihr eine Maschine hergestellt habt, dann kannst du die DIN EN 50191 in die Tonne treten. Aus dem  Einführungsbeitrag dieser Norm, _"Diese Norm gilt für das Errichten und Betreiben stationärer und nichtstationärer elektrischer Prüfanlagen. *Als elektrische Prüfanlage wird in dieser Norm die Gesamtheit aller zu Prüfzwecken zusammenwirkenden Prüfgeräte, Prüfmittel und Einrichtungen,* *mit denen elektrische Prüfungen an Prüfobjekten durchgeführt werden" *_Das heißt für das drum herum habt ihr eine Bestätigung, aber für den Prüfstand (Motor, drehende Teile usw.) nicht.
> Ich kenne dieses Vorgehen, nur leider hat dann oft der Sicherheitsbeauftragte (im Bezug auf "Maschine herstellen") weniger Ahnung und TÜV-Zertifikate sind nun auch nicht die Lösung auf alles. hatte diesbezüglich auch schon den ein oder anderen TÜVler der ahnungslos war und meinte er weiß alles.
> 
> Also noch einmal mein Tipp: wenn ihr eine Maschine gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie gebaut habt, dann reichen eure SChutzmaßnahmen nicht. Das traue ich mich sogar zu sagen, ohne die Anlage gesehen zu haben.



Unter den Gesichtspunkten stimme ich dir da sogar zu.


----------

